# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Kam nevoje per ndihme urgjente

## Elsinki

Pershendetje miq! Kam nevoje per nje informacion urgjent, i dashuri im ka datene intervistes se llotarise amerikane ne daten 4 nentor,a mund ta bejme celebrimin tani ne ikim dot te dy, theksoj qe e ka plotesuar formularin DS-260? dhe pyetja tjeter pasi te iki a bejme dot bashkim familjar kur ai te jete me green cart dhe sa zgjat kjo procedure? Ju faleminderit!

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## bora2

varet e dashur

----------


## aimilius

veshtire eshte pyet njehere ketu shqiptare ne amerike

----------

